# OMG the weight I've gained!! Free video :)



## Star Struck (Jul 3, 2008)

NOTE : ...this website made my video all blurry and my mouth and the words don't go together lol 

thats why i hate websites such as photobucket and all that crap 

ill actually try photobucket later..see if its any better! 

if anybody knows video uploaders as well let me know

and omg i gained so much weight its crazy..i couldn't believe it!:eat2:

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?...kin_id=701&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## rwagner (Jul 3, 2008)

My how you have grown! How much weight have you gained. I know you are not a gainer, but it sure seems like you are!


----------



## Slamaga (Jul 3, 2008)

Great vid! It would be better if we could see you better. It's not good for you to hide in the dark  joke!


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 3, 2008)

Haha, damn you video editing. I basically saw a disembodied shape (a cute shape nonetheless) talking.


----------



## None (Jul 3, 2008)

As far as streaming I couldn't say, but if you want to just upload the video file. Then try www.mediafire.com or www.megaupload.com


----------



## Caine (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow Star, you got a lovely voice to match a lovely bod, and you have a VERY lovely figure always, even slimmer it looked lovely, bigger it looks lovely. I am now starting to wish I had the funds to join...


----------



## natasfan (Jul 3, 2008)

owww its true
you have gained a lot.
well, if you go on eating, you will gain even more:eat1::eat1:
you are so pretty and so sexy
im in love with u:smitten:


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 3, 2008)

rwagner said:


> My how you have grown! How much weight have you gained. I know you are not a gainer, but it sure seems like you are!



i've gained ALOT in the past 4 months ever since i started this..i think its because i sit at the computer/xbox all day!! lol damn electronics!! hehe


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 3, 2008)

Slamaga said:


> Great vid! It would be better if we could see you better. It's not good for you to hide in the dark  joke!



lol EVERYWHERE in my house is dark..our lighting sucks..and its raining..stupid rain


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 3, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Haha, damn you video editing. I basically saw a disembodied shape (a cute shape nonetheless) talking.



lol yeah one true media wasn't a winner for uploading videos


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 3, 2008)

None said:


> As far as streaming I couldn't say, but if you want to just upload the video file. Then try www.mediafire.com or www.megaupload.com



thank you hun! i'll try it later!


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 3, 2008)

Caine said:


> Wow Star, you got a lovely voice to match a lovely bod, and you have a VERY lovely figure always, even slimmer it looked lovely, bigger it looks lovely. I am now starting to wish I had the funds to join...



thank you hun!!..you might have to pick up another job hehe


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 3, 2008)

natasfan said:


> owww its true
> you have gained a lot.
> well, if you go on eating, you will gain even more:eat1::eat1:
> you are so pretty and so sexy
> im in love with u:smitten:



hehe thank you hun!! :eat2:


----------



## None (Jul 3, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> thank you hun! i'll try it later!



Cool, I mean for free videos, it's probably just easier to upload them to third party sites.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 3, 2008)

Awww...thank you, Star!

Your video was great. It's always nice to see video of a beautiful woman in motion, instead of just another pic.

You've got a nice voice and thanks for treating us like that.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## toddjohnson (Jul 3, 2008)

Props to you, you're absolutely beautiful as hell, thanks for sharing


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 3, 2008)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Awww...thank you, Star!
> 
> Your video was great. It's always nice to see video of a beautiful woman in motion, instead of just another pic.
> 
> ...




hehe you are very welcome!! my voice eh?? thanks hun!!


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 3, 2008)

toddjohnson said:


> Props to you, you're absolutely beautiful as hell, thanks for sharing



hehe thank you sweetie!! :smitten:


----------



## natasfan (Jul 3, 2008)

oww my god
i cant believe the diference between you in the first video and the second one.
:O
you have gained A LOT, i can see it easy.
go on eating pretty:eat1:


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow, cute. :wubu:


----------



## Caine (Jul 4, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> hehe thank you hun!! :eat2:



Can it be catering to your needs ?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 4, 2008)

I see me and Caine have a lot more of Star Struck to enjoy now that she's grown bigger


----------



## Caine (Jul 4, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I see me and Caine have a lot more of Star Struck to enjoy now that she's grown bigger



Khays, you took the words outta my mouth! Sides, I'm sure she wouldn't mind two man servants getting her treats as she wants them


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 4, 2008)

lol i know you two would get the treats willingly...but it sounds like there needs to be a whip involved to keep you guys in line


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 4, 2008)

*The Whip*, a great addition to anyone's electronic-rock collection.

Looking great, Star. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Caine (Jul 4, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> lol i know you two would get the treats willingly...but it sounds like there needs to be a whip involved to keep you guys in line



Oooooooooooh, will there be leather and chains as well? you make it sound kinky!
Just kiddin , still I think we can handle ourselves properly!


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 4, 2008)

Caine said:


> Oooooooooooh, will there be leather and chains as well? you make it sound kinky!
> Just kiddin , still I think we can handle ourselves properly!



lol there would be leather..if it wasn't so damn exspensive!! lol


----------



## Caine (Jul 4, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> lol there would be leather..if it wasn't so damn exspensive!! lol



on you're growing booty I hope?


----------



## panhype (Jul 5, 2008)

Damnit, girl, you are truly amazing :smitten:

As to the technical aspects: People who have adjusted (calibrated) their display properly should see you just fine. I certainly can, and i'm even wearing my sunglasses right now. Your vid is on the darker side, agreed - which can be seen as an intentional style 

Also OneTrueMedia streaming worked 100% fine for me. True, people must have an actual flash plugin installed. But i definitely wouldn't go to suggested sites like Megaupload or Mediafire - where i have to wait 45 sec before i can click a download button :doh: 

You can't please everybody.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jul 5, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> NOTE : ...this website made my video all blurry and my mouth and the words don't go together lol
> 
> thats why i hate websites such as photobucket and all that crap
> 
> ...



Very beautiful indeed. Im so glad you love your body! yay for fat bodies 


If only I lived closer  haha


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 5, 2008)

panhype said:


> Damnit, girl, you are truly amazing :smitten:
> 
> As to the technical aspects: People who have adjusted (calibrated) their display properly should see you just fine. I certainly can, and i'm even wearing my sunglasses right now. Your vid is on the darker side, agreed - which can be seen as an intentional style
> 
> ...





idk for me it came out weird..maybe i need to be adjusted! lol but thank you!! :smitten:


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 5, 2008)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Very beautiful indeed. Im so glad you love your body! yay for fat bodies
> 
> 
> If only I lived closer  haha



lol yup everybody lives 3 hrs away from me or more..i need to get outta these ere boonies!! lol

Thank you for the complimenT! :wubu:


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jul 9, 2008)

That is a very sweet vid, nice body, amazing girl, so positive and upbeat!! Just can not get over it!


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 9, 2008)

Armadillojellybeans said:


> That is a very sweet vid, nice body, amazing girl, so positive and upbeat!! Just can not get over it!



hehe thank you hun
i try...


----------



## otomotopia (Aug 24, 2008)

I cant believe this thread died >< Thanks for uploading that treat! You have certainly grown ^^


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Man, that's some weight gain. And it's made you look so cute and happy, me like alot :wubu:


----------



## boss351 (Aug 25, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> NOTE : ...this website made my video all blurry and my mouth and the words don't go together lol
> 
> thats why i hate websites such as photobucket and all that crap
> 
> ...





There is just something so exquisitely sensual about a beautiful girl rubbing and playing with her plump, jiggly belly. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------

